# Injectable Winstrol Recipe 50mg/ml



## KingLinc

This is a recipe we use for 250ml

MCT oil:184.38 ml

Powder:12.5

BB:50ml-20%

BA:5ml- 2%

Here's the important part. You must cook this at 446F - 450F for 5.5-6 hours. Smaller batches may require less time. Let it sit overnight to make sure it doesn't crash. No sense in wasting a filter if you don't have to


----------



## Btails

Doesn't heating the hormone up to its melting point degrade it therefore defeating the whole purpose? Especially if you heat it to that point for 6 hours?


----------



## ToryJay

Can I use Winstrol with Test C?


----------



## ToryJay

ToryJay said:


> Can I use Winstrol with Test C purchased in https://venditasteroidi.com/profiles/testosterone-cypionate?


What do you think about it?


----------

